# Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (3. November 2015)

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition!

*3 x Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Fractal Design)

Da Fractal Design das  Define R5 für einen geräuscharmen Betrieb optimiert hat, musste es sich  kürzlich in der Anechoic Chamber der Orfield Laboratories beweisen. Der  spezielle Messraum absorbiert 99,99 Prozent des Schalls und gilt als  der leiseste Raum der Welt. Hier wurde das Define R5 mit 14 dB(A) im  Leerlauf und 21,2 dB(A) unter Volllast vermessen. Zum Vergleich: Eine  tickende Armbanduhr liegt bei rund 20 dB(A). Das eingesetzte Testsystem  erreicht ohne das dämmende Gehäuse einen Schalldruckpegel von 28,7  dB(A), das Fractal-Design-Gehäuse senkt also die Lautstärke wesentlich -  mehr Informationen zu diesem außergewöhnlichen Test bei Fractal Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die  grundsätzlichen Eigenschaften teilen sich das Fractal Design Define R5  und die PCGH-Edition: Die Gehäuse nehmen Mainboards bis zum ATX-Format  auf und sind aus stabilem Stahlblech gefertigt. Neben zwei externen  5,25-Zoll-Geräten können im Innenraum bis zu acht Festplatten oder SSDs  verbaut werden. Eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung für drei Ventilatoren  ermöglicht das rasche Umschalten zwischen 12, 7 und 5 Volt. An der Front  stehen neben Audioanschlüssen auch 2 x USB 3.0 und 2 x USB 2.0 zur  Verfügung.

Das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition unterscheidet  sich allerdings auch in einigen Punkten von der Standardversion. Der  Innenraum ist komplett schwarz lackiert und die gedämmte Seitenwand  sowie die Oberseite sind einer noch besseren Geräuschdämmung zuliebe  geschlossen. Bereits drei der insgesamt fünf Lüfterplätzen sind mit  140-mm-Ventilatoren samt schwarzen Lüfterblättern ausgerüstet. Weitere  Unterschiede: Die Power-LED leuchtet weiß statt blau, außerdem öffnet  sich die Gehäusetür nicht nach links, sondern nach rechts. Die gedämmte  Gehäusetür lässt sich auf Wunsch aber auch auf die Gegenseite  ummontieren. Dazu gibt es noch ein silbernes PCGH-Logo zum Aufkleben.  Mehr Informationen inklusive Video gibt es auf der Info-Seite zum Define R5 PCGH-Edition.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games          Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Fractal Design die  Chance   dazu: Drei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Gehäuse von Fractal Design  zu   testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware      behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und   möchtet              einen  Test eines Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition  verfassen? Dann    bewerbt      euch     in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt   einfach,  was     genau ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr euch   besonders  gut  als          Lesertester  eignet. Bitte  gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welchen Komponenten ihr das Gehäuse testen möchtet.      Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen   und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte    sind     natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera    bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch     kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst         (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition  gibt es in Kürze in  der  offiziellen Ankündigung auf pcgh.de.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig darin installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und            endet voraussichtlich am 13.12.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss   der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige    Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung    mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom     Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht     mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen     nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand          beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht    von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 09.11.2015, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## azzih (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich würde gern mitmachen. Habe aktuell schon ein Fractal Design R4 PCGH-Edition  im Einsatz hier und würde mein Zweitsystem dann ins R5 packen und beides Vergleichen. Nach erfolgtem Test würde ich es "karitativ" an nen Kumpel weiterreichen, der aktuell nur ne Klapperkiste besitzt, bei der alle Laufwerke irgendwie lose im Gehäuse umherbaumeln.

Warum würde ich den Test gerne machen? Keine Ahnung, ich hab Spass an sowas und hab schon immer gerne an Technik rumgeschraubt. Schreiben kann ich wohl auch ganz ordentlich, musste das auch im Studium regelmässig, hier bin ich natürlich nochmal engagierter, weil mich das Ganze mehr interessiert  Leider kann ich nicht mit Profiequipment zur Lautstärkemessung aufwarten, sondern muss mich hier auf meine persönliche Urteilskraft verlassen. Ordentliche Digitalfotos sind aber kein Problem. Denke ich würde euch da ein guten Test schreiben können.


----------



## the_leon (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Jo, ich habe ja schon einen Lesertest zu den Wärmeleitpasten von Thermal Grizzly geschrieben!
ich würde mein Hauptsystem aus dem Xpredator X3 verbauen und auf die Lautstärke eingehen.
Dieses Besteht aus einem i5-4690K, dieser wohnt in einem Maximus VII Ranger und ist auf 4,3 ghz übertaktet.
Auserdem habe ich eine 660ti, diese muss aber vermutlich einer GTX 980 weichen...
Ich würde auf dem Lieferumfang eingehen und auf die Verarbeitung
Ich würde auch testen, wie es sich für verschiedene Belüftungsvarianten eignet, ich würde auf Wakü, AiO Tower Kühler und Top Flow Kühler eingehen.
Ich würde schauen, wie einbaufreundlich dieses Gehäuse ist.
Außerdem wird demnächst vermutlich ein beQuiet Silent Base 800 bei mir stehen und auch ein Thermaltake Supressor könnte ich auftreiben. Somit hätte ich die beiden direkten "Gegner" die auch gedämmt sind und im gleichem Preisbereich angesiedelt sind zum Vergleichen hier, das wäre optimal, da ich dann einen großen Vergleichstest machen könnte zwischen diesen 3 Gehäusen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich wieder mitmachen darf.


----------



## BorisYellnikoff (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Mein System logiert derzeit in einem Corsair Carbide 200R. Leider verdirbt mir der erhebliche Staubeintrag durch die vier unbenutzten Lüfteröffnungen ein wenig den Spass an dem Gehäuse. Daher hatte ich in der nächsten Zeit entweder eine Modifikation des 200R ins Auge gefasst oder alternativ einen Wechsel auf das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition, um mich auch gleich in Sachen Geräuschemission zu verbessern.

Daher kommt für mich dieser Aufruf zum Lesertest wie gerufen. Mein beruflicher Hintergrund liegt weder in der IT-Branche, noch im Journalismus. Aber diverse selbst gebaute Systeme in den letzten 15 Jahren für mich selbst und für Freunde haben mir gewisse Erfahrungen im Umgang mit Gehäusen verschafft. Bei Online-Auktionen habe ich gelernt, Dinge ins rechte Licht setzen und fotografisch ansprechend dokumentieren zu können. Und für die Schülerzeitung habe ich auch schon geschrieben. Insofern stellt es für mich auch kein Problem dar, einen Lesertest zu verfassen!

Sollte sich meine Bewerbung als erfolgreich erweisen, kämen die nachstehenden Komponenten zum Einbau: 
Be Quiet Pure Power L8 350W / Fujitsu D3222-B / Intel Celeron G1820 / Scythe Mugen 4 / 2x 4GB Kingston DDR3-1600 RAM  / 2x Western Digital WD10EZEX á 1TB

Als Betriebssystem werden Arch Linux (64bit) und Windows 10 Pro (64bit) im Dualboot eingesetzt.

P.S.: Meine Konfiguration entwickelt sich sukzessive weiter. Es soll nicht bei dem G1820 bleiben und eine Grafikkarte wird sich früher oder später natürlich auch noch hinzugesellen.

[Update 07.11.2015] Eine  KFA2 GTX960 EX OC 4GB Black Edition ist heute bei mir eingetroffen und würde somit ebenfalls im Testsystem verbaut werden.


----------



## fipS09 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich hätte ebenfalls großes Interesse daran das Gehäuse zu testen. Besonders optimale Lüfterpostionen, gerade im Bezug auf die Lautstärke interessieren mich sehr. Auch eher alltägliche Dinge wie z.B. ob das Gehäuse schnell "verdreckt" (äußerlich und innerlich) oder die Auswahl der Materialien finde ich spannend.


Um Dinge wirklich professionell zu testen bin ich mangels Gerät zur Lautstärkemessung wohl nicht die perfekte Wahl, aber wieviel Prozent der Käufer haben so etwas wohl zuhause? Mein Test würde sich eher an den privaten Heimanwender richten, der gerne Wissen möchte was er für sein Geld erhält und wo der Vorteil liegt in ein Gehäuse dieser Preiskategorie zu investieren, anstatt einfach eines für ein Viertel des Geldes zu kaufen(Vergleichsgerät vorhanden).

Bestücken würde ich das ganze gerne mit einem I5 2300 und einer GTX560TI 448Cores. Sicherlich nicht die aktuellste Hardware auf dem Markt, aber wohl dennoch eine weit verbreitete Plattform.

Ich bin in der Lage grammatikalisch korrekte Sätze zu bilden, ohne mich ständig zu wiederholen oder um den heißen Brei zu reden.

Zur Erstellung der Fotos würde ich meine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera nutzen. Falls erwünscht könnte ich auch versuchen eine Art "Hands-On" für Youtube zu erstellen. Selbstverständlich mit Verweis auf euch. Dafür kann ich jedoch mangels Erfahrung keine Garantie geben, würde aber definitiv mein bestes geben.


Ich habe Verständnis dafür wenn Personen mit mehr Postings, bzw. längerer Mitgliedszeit bevorzugt werden, freue mich jedoch darüber trotzdem mein Glück versuchen zu können.

MfG


----------



## Benjamin90 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Mein erster Gedanke? Trifft sich super…  Gerade diesen Sonntag stellte ich mir ein neues System zusammen, um für den kommenden Winter gerüstet zu sein:
https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=43E1A6E7ED38E590E83463AFC8EEBFC5
(Ich hoffe solche Links sind hier erlaubt, soll keine Werbung sein)

Meine Gehäusewahl ist dabei auf das Fractal Define R5 gefallen, hauptsächlich wegen der Dämmung. Die restliche Hardware würde ich zur oberen Mittelklasse zählen (i7 6700k, R9 390), die nicht zu viel Krach macht. Es bleibt bei einer Luftkühlung, da mir bei meinem Pragmatismus eine Wasserkühlung trotz unbestreitbarer Vorteile zu aufwendig ist.

Das System wird also vermutlich ziemlich repräsentativ, für das, was vielen Leuten hier wichtig ist. Gute Performance bei (halbwegs) vernünftigem Preis und zurückhaltender Lautstärke.
Bevor ich den Kauf tätige warte ich nun mal die Vergabe der Lesertests ab. Mir sagt die PCGH-Version des Gehäuses insbesondere noch mehr zu als die Standard-Variante, weil Lüfteröffnungen, die ich sowieso nicht benötige, fix verschlossen sind.

Was ich testen würde? Zuerst einmal wie gross die Freude beim „Unboxing“ ist  Wie die Montage der Hardware von statten geht, die Wertigkeit im Allgemeinen und dann die subjektive (leider fehlen auch mir die professionellen Messgeräte) Lautstärke des Systems in verschiedenen Lastzuständen. Zusätzlich könnte ich mir einige Temperaturmessungen mit den unterschiedlichen Spannungsadaptern für die Lüfter vorstellen.

Zu meinem Wohnort in der Schweiz: ich wohne in Grenznähe und ihr könntet das Paket auch zu einem Kollegen „enet“ der Grenze schicken, falls dies ein Problem wäre


----------



## IluBabe (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH und Fractal Design,

ich würde gern das Angebot bei eurem Test mitzumachen annehmen. Bestücken würde ich das Gehäuse mit dem Inhalt meines jetzigen Rechners, wie er in meiner Signatur vorzufinden ist. Es ist nichts spektakuläres: i7 4770k auf Asrock Extreme 6 als Unterbau.  Aktuell verwende ich noch einen beQuite Adavanced C1 der sich aber schon bald in einen Prolimatech Genesis Black verwandeln dürfte. 

Wie einige Bewerber vor mir kann ich nicht mit Messtechnik zur Lautstärke aufwarten und würde daher lediglich meine subjektiven Eindrücke zu Papier bzw. auf den Bildschirm bringen können. Derzeit benutze ich ein Coolermaster Stacker ST-01 und gerade dieser Bigtower bietet doch einige Unterschiede zum R5. Da mein jetziges Gehäuse schon eine recht lange Laufzeit auf dem Buckel hat, interessiert mich besonders die Verarbeitung des Fractal Gehäuses. 

Wenn ich gerade mal nicht gedankenversunken bin ist meine Grammatik und Rechtschreibung gut.  Bilder gäbe es dann per Digitalkamera.

Sonst fällt mir gerade mal nichts weiter ein und daher verbleib ich in der Hoffnung zu gewinnen

IluBabe


----------



## GoldenMic (3. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich würde mich ja bewerben aber mein eigenes Gehäuse ist als Vergleich zu perfekt.
Blöd wenn man das Define R5 PCGH schon selbst hat.


----------



## Drayygo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Moin moin... (Hier im Norden Deutschlands sagt man immer "Moin moin")

Ich würde mich dann auch gerne um einen der "Plätze" für die Review bewerben, da ich schon lange mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine zu verfassen.
Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus einem FX 8320E den ich moderat übertaktet habe, und der derzeit durch einen Thermolab Trinity bzw. durch 
eine Alphacool Eisberg gekühlt wird. Meine GPU ist eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 VaporX @1100mhz. 
Da AMD hier ja als "brüllend laute Heizung" verschrieen ist, habe ich doch theoretisch DIE perfekte Hardware zum Testen eines "Silence-" Gehäuses, in dem 
ja auch die Temperatur zu beurteilen gilt. 

Eingehen würde ich auf Haptik, Optik, Lautstärke (subjektiv, auch ich besitze leider keine teuren Messinstrumente) und Tempertur, Ein-/Um-/Ausbau-"Vergnügen"
sowie die Verarbeitung im Allgemeinen. Bilder würden mit einer Canon Powershot SX20IS gemacht werden. Als Vergleichsobjekt stehen mir ein Bitfenix Comrade
mit Sichtfenster und ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe zur Verfügung.

Gruß , Patrick


----------



## limon1232011 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes PCGH und Fractal Design Team!

Endlich mal wieder ein Hardwaretest nach meinem Geschmack und wäre das Define R5 nicht von Werk aus schon ein Super Gehäuse, so gibt es hier auch noch  Verbesserungen der PCGH Designer! Wie gut diese natürlich sind, muss der Hardwaretest zeigen.  Damit man so ein Schallgedämtes Gehäuse natürlich objektiv testen kann geht es wohl kaum ohne den Einbau eines Hardwaresystems. Deswegen hier mal eben die verbauten Komponenten:

Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Gigabyte H97 HD3 Mainboard
Thermalright 120i
Radeon HD 7850
8GB Ram
Be Quiet System Power 7 / 450Watt
2 x HDD
1x DVD 
1x SSD

Und nun zu meinem Testablauf:

1. In einem ersten Schritt werde ich mir im Rahmen eines Unboxing welches ich wohl als Video und als Kurzbericht gestallte mal einen Ersten Eindruck von den Features, der Verarbeitung und den Verbesseungen machen. 

2. Im zweitem Schritt werde ich das Testsystem Einbauen und auf evtl. Probleme oder nützliche Features eingehen und diese natürlich mit Bildern beschreiben und festhalten.

3. Im dritten Schritt dem eigentlichen Test werde ich dann mit hilfe eines zweiten Testaufbaus, Lautstärkevergleiche mit einem Cooltek Antiphon Gehäuse anstellen. Natürlich sollte auch ein Boxed Kühler im Test eine Rolle spielen

4. Abschließen gibt es natürlich ein ausführliches Fazit 

Damit ich alles in einer guten Qualität Dokumentieren kann steht mir für den Test eine Canon Eos 600D zur Seite, damit sollten Hochauflösende Bilder von Details kein Problem sein. Für alles Andere sorgt meine Kreativität und natürlich das Knowhow von Fractal Design und PCGH die neben einer hervorragenden Plattform natürlich auch immer gut konzipierte Hardware für die Tests bereitstellen. Ich freue mich schon auf die fertigen Tests, auch wenn ich keiner der Auserwählten sein sollte, da es sich hier um ein echt schickes Gehäuse handelt.  

Bis dahin alles Gute! Ralf


----------



## mangel76 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Test kommt gerade zur rechten Zeit. Ich spiele schon seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, meinem PC ein neues Gehäuse zu gönnen. Da ich hardware-technisch noch auf die nächsten Generationen von CPU und GPU warte, wäre der Umzug in das R5 eine nette Zwischenbeschäftigung. 

Ich baue seit über 20 Jahren meine PCs selbst auf und kaufe nichts von der Stange. Mein (nicht mehr ganz so) aktuelles System besteht aus:
- Intel Core i7 2600K (leicht übertaktet) mit be quiet! Top Flow Kühler
- Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
- 2x4GB Corsair DDR3-1600 
- Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC
- 500GB Samsung 850 Evo und 256GB Samsung 830
- 2x320GB Samsung im Raid 1
- BR-Brenner LG BH16NS40 
- Asus Xonar Soundkarte
- TS Gold Series 650 Watt Netzteil

Zur Zeit sitzt die Hardware in einem Cooler Master 690 (erste Version!). Dieses bietet eine sehr gute Kühlung, ist jedoch nicht unbedingt als leise zu bezeichnen. Es sind mehrere Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut, die mit einer Lüftersteuerung bzw. über das Mainboard reguliert werden können. Bei diesen habe ich wie bei allen anderen Teilen Wert auf ein möglichst geringes Geräuschniveau gelegt. Die Vibrationen der beiden Festplatten und des optischen Laufwerks werden jedoch nicht gedämpft und versetzen das Gehäuse in Schwingungen, was zu unschönen Brummgeräuschen führt. Auch sind fehlende USB 3.0-Anschlüsse und nur rudimentär vorhandenes Kabelmanagement einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Bisher schwanke ich noch zwischen dem Fractal Design Define R5 und dem be quiet! Silent Base 800. Vom Design her gefallen mir beide Gehäuse sehr gut und vom Silentpotential unterscheiden sich beide nicht signifikant, soweit ich das aus einschlägigen Tests entnehmen konnte. Ein wenig skeptisch war ich bisher bei der PCGH-Version des R5 aufgrund der geringeren Anzahl installierbarer Lüfter. Das das R5 konsequent auf Silent ausgerichtet ist, sind die eingebauten Lüfter selbst unter 12V nicht besonders leistungsstark. Falls die Kühlleistung nicht ausreichen sollte, müssten also andere Lüfter verbaut werden, die wahrscheinlich auch deutlich lauter wären. Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob der Einbau zusätzlicher, aber langsam laufender Lüfter hier nicht bessere, sprich leisere, Ergebnisse erzielen würde. Diese Möglichkeit ist bei der PCGH-Edition jedoch ausgeschlossen. Das Silent Base 800 scheint bei der Kühlung deutlich mehr Reserven zu haben, für einen wirklichen Silentbetrieb müssten die Lüfter jedoch noch mit einer Steuerung gezähmt werden. 

Das Anfertigen von Bildern ist dank Spiegelreflexkamera kein Problem. Das Schreiben längerer Texte und das Anfertigen von Tabellen sind mein täglich Brot.

Ich würde mich sehr gerne eines Besseren belehren lassen. Ein solcher Test könnte mir (und vielleicht dem ein oder anderen mit ähnlichen Zweifeln) zeigen, dass die fehlenden Kühlungsoptionen der PCGH-Edition des R5 kein Problem sind und auch so ein kühler und gleichzeitig leiser Betrieb möglich ist.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Emsch84 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hi, ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege für den Lesertest des Fractal Design Define R5 in der PCGH-Edition bewerben. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und gelernter Informatikkaufmann.

Mein aktueller Rechner in Form eines 4690K auf einem Z97 Fatality nebst einer GTX 970 fristet momentan sein Dasein in einem alten Sharkoon Rebel 9 und das Gehäuse ist einfach eine Zumutung. Alles klappert, die Frontblenden halten überhaupt nicht (kein Vergleich zu meinem defekten Silverstone oder einem früheren Fractal Design Define Mini).

Als zweite Konfiguration könnte ich noch ein (übertaktetes) Sockel 771 Xeon System testen, welches ordentlich heizt.

Eine korrekte Orthografie sowie eine vernünftige Kamera zum ausführlichen Dokumentieren des Ein-/Umbaus sind vorhanden, professionelles Messequipment (Schallmessgerät zum Beispiel) besitze ich leider nicht.
Ich würde aber versuchen, die Lautstärkeunterschiede verschiedener Lüfterpositionen und Geschwindigkeiten so gut wie möglich wiederzugeben.

Würde mich sehr über diese Chance freuen etwas Produktives an die Community zurückzugeben und wünsche allen Auserwählten  viel Vergnügen beim testen.

mfg Der Emsch


----------



## dedligamer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich würde das Gehäuse auch gerne testen, zum Vergleich habe ich ein Deep Silence 3 Zuhause mit dem ich vergleiche ziehen könnte, was die Lautstärkeentwicklung, Verarbeitung und Zubehör angeht. Meine Hardware zum testen ist: CPU: Intel XEON E3-1230v3 Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4 oder Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 Festplatten: 1TB WD Blue + 250GB SSD Samsung EVO 840 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 280X mit 3GB GDDR5 die GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA. Ich hoffe ich gehöre zu den Auserwählten, zudem konnte ich durch das Zusammenbauen von zahlreichen PCs Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet sammeln und weiß was ein gutes Gehäuse ausmacht. Außerdem habe ich mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht und studiere Master Angewandte Informatik, was für meine Kompetenzen auf dem Gebiet sprechen sollte .


MfG

dedligamer


----------



## Hennemi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertesterin für ein Fractal Design R5 PCGH-Edition. Ich habe mit Freude bereits an zwei Lesertest (BitFenix Pandora &  Thermal Grizzly Wärmeleitpasten) teilgenommen. 

Als Vergleichsgehäuse steht mir ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 zu Verfügung.

Folgendes System würde verbaut werden: 
- MSI H97 Gaming 3
- IntelCore I5 4460 @ 3,2GHz mit einem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
- ohne Grafikkarte (leider defekt gegangen -.-)
- EVGA SuperNova G1 650W
- dazu gehören dann noch 2 SSD´s sowie eine HDD

Während des Tests werden natürlich verschiedene Bewertungskriterien beachtet.
- Verpackung & Lieferumfang
- Das Erscheinungsbild
- Die Verarbeitung
- Handling beim Einbau
- Systemtemperaturen
- Fazit

Meinen Bericht werde ich mithilfe von selbsterstellten Diagrammen abrunden.
Eine Kamera für Fotos ist vorhanden.
Wie man lesen kann bin ich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und der Ein-/ Ausbau des Testsystems wird für mich ein Vergnügen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich mit dabei wäre.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hennemi


----------



## DannyL (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Extreme-Team,

ich möchte mich nach meinem PCGH-Extreme Lesertest des Corsair AX760i gerne wieder bei euch um einen Platz für ein Review des Fractal Design R5 PCGH-Edition bewerben. Zuletzt habe ich für MSI und Corsair zusammen mit HardwareLuxx ein Review verfasst, dass in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlicht werden wird. 

Als PC-Hardware hätte ich die Wahl zwischen 2 Rechnern, die ein neues Zuhause bekommen könnten:

Erster sitzt aktuell in einem Bitfenix Shinobi XL:
MSI Z87 MPower Max
Intel Core i7 4770K@Stock
Corsair H100i
2*8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-RAM (1866 MHz)
MSI Geforce GTX 780 TF Gaming
Sound Blaster Zx
Crucial MX100 256 GB
Samsung 830 256 GB
2*Samsung F3 320 GB
LG BH10LS38
bequiet Dark Power Pro P10 550W

Der zweite in einem Bitfenix Shinobi ist etwas unauffälliger, da er im Wohnzimmer steht:
MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
Intel Core i5 3470S
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
2 * 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-RAM (1866 MHz)
MSI Geforce GTX 660 Ti TwinFrozr
Intel 1GBit/s-NIC
Mushkin Chronos 120 GB
2 * WD NAS 3TB
WD Red 2TB
WD Green 2TB
Sony BD-Laufwerk
bequiet SystemPower 400W

Die Wahl würde ich spontan treffen, da beides anspruchsvoll ist (oder falls ein Schwerpunkt nötig ist nach Wunsch der Redaktion oder Fractal Design). Die Wasserkühlung mit dem hitzigen Core i7 4770K des einen oder die vielen Laufwerke des anderen. Zum Vergleich hätte ich noch aus meinem MSI/Corsair-Lesertest ein ebenfalls gedämmtes Silent Base 800 von bequiet mit folgender Ausstattung zur Verfügung:

MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium Edition
Intel Core i7 6700K
Corsair H110i GT
2*8 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-RAM (2666 MHz)
MSI Geforce GTX 980 OC Armor 2X
Corsair Neutron XT 240 GB
Corsair RM650i

Als Equipment steht mir allerhand zur Verfügung, ein Schallpegelmessgerät und ein Infrarot-Laserthermometer sind für den Test sinnvoll und vorhanden. Meine alte Kamera wurde mittlerweile durch eine Nikon D5300 ersetzt, so dass etwas besseres Bildmaterial möglich sein sollte. Ich selbst bringe eine langjährige Erfahrung mit, PCs selbstständig zusammen zu bauen.  Zeit wäre auch vorhanden.

Vom Ablauf her würde ich den Spender-Rechner um seine Hardware erleichtern, den Einbau in das Fractal Design R5 mit Bildern dokumentieren. Dabei möchte auf Besonderheiten des Gehäuses hinweisen.  In einem kleinen Test würde ich die Lautstärke gegenprüfen und versuchen, die Temperaturen (CPU, Mainboard, Grafikkarte und Luftstrom aus dem Gehäuse heraus) im geschlossenen zu ermitteln. Dazu kommt ein Vergleich des Spender-Rechners vor dem Umbau unter gleichen Bedingungen.

Ich würde mich freuen, eine Zusage von euch zu erhalten.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## HannesStrohkopp (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch wenn die Anzahl der Bewerber ständig steigt, würde auch ich gerne meinen Hut in den Ring werfen.

Ich bin momentan in der Situation, in den kommenden Wochen einen neuen Spiele-Rechner zusammenzustellen. Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten ist es nicht mein Ziel gewesen, mit einigen 980ti-Monstern hier im Forum zu konkurrieren. Vielmehr ist es für mich wichtig, den optimalen Sweet-Spot aus Leistung und Preis zu ermitteln. Nach viel Planung und Diskussion mit verschiedenen Mitgliedern der Online-Community habe ich mich auf folgende Zusammenstellung festgelegt:
4690K Silent Gaming Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Als hauptsächliche Charakteristika seien hierbei der (je nach Gewinnlage in der Silicon-Lottery übertaktete) Intel Core i5-4690K in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Asus Strix Geforce GTX 970 OC erwähnt. Gerade wenn es um die Wahl der Grafikkarte geht, sind Fachleute wie auch Laien tief gespalten: ATI oder Nvidia? Natürlich gibt es auf diese Frage trotz seitenlanger Diskussionen über nutzbaren VRAM keine definitive Antwort. Für mich persönlich ausschlaggebend war schlicht und ergreifend die Lautstärke der Grafikkartenkühlung. 

Damit sind wir beim eigentlichen Kern meiner Zusammenstellung angekommen: Der Unhörbarkeit. Nach mittlerweile rund 15 Jahren Gaming-PCs bin ich tierisch fasziniert von dem Gedanken, einmal eine absolut lautlose Gaming-Maschine zusammenzubauen. Die Wahl jeder einzelnen Komponente wurde (unter Berücksichtigung des Preis-Leistungs-Sweet-Spots) konsequent auf ein leises Betriebsgeräusch unter Volllast optimiert.

Natürlich bin ich, wie viele andere, relativ schnell über das Fractal Design Define R5 gestolpert. Wenn man allerdings ganz offen ist, stecken auch andere Hersteller ihren Claim auf dem Markt der geräuscharmen Gehäuse ab – Nanoxia, NZXT und Corsair sind hier nur einige Beispiele. Das Fractal Design Define R5 hat meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach aber einen großen Vorteil: Die PCGH Edition. 

Was dem Leser dieser Bewerbung sicherlich als Einschmeichelei anmutet, lässt sich aber begründen: Es gibt kein Silent-Gehäuse am Markt, das sowohl Seitentür als auch vor allem das Gehäuse-Oberteil als geschlossene Teile ausführt. Sowohl aus ästhetischen wie auch vor allem aus akustischen Gründen halte ich eine monolithische Gestaltung der Seiten- und Topblenden für essentiell. Da Midi-Tower in den allermeisten Fällen auf dem Boden positioniert sind, scheint es mir dem Gedanken der Geräuschoptimierung entgegengesetzt, Lüfter (und damit Schallbrücken) an der Gehäusedecke zu positionieren.

In meinem Test möchte ich vor allem auf dieses Herausstellungsmerkmal der Define R5 PCGH Edition eingehen. So beabsichtige ich entgegen dem Vorgehen üblicher Gehäusetests, den Geräuschpegel nicht in rund 50cm vor oder neben dem Gehäuse zu messen. Vielmehr möchte ich eine Einschätzung über die Geräuschkulisse im Alltag treffen – nämlich in Kopfposition des Nutzers. 
Hierbei sollen sowohl verschiedenene Szenarien der PC-Nutzung (Idle, Gaming, Videos) durchgespielt werden als auch untypische aber durchaus realistische Szenarien wie die Nutzung des PCs als Hintergrundbeschallung während eines Abendessens im gleichen Raum oder die Nutzung des PCs als Abspielgerät für einen ruhigen Film auf dem Fernseher. Verschiedene Situationen eben, in denen ein lautloser PC abseits des Gaming-Alltags von besonderer Bedeutung ist, die aber eher unüblich für bereits online verfügbare Gehäusetest sind.
Auf diese Weise möchte ich diskrete Abminderungswerte ermitteln, die nicht nur für Interessenten des Define R5 sondern auch für die Leser aller anderen Gehäusetest interessant wären. So könnte man von den üblichen Messungen in Gehäusenähe die von mir mathematisch ermittelten Lautstärkepegel abziehen, um die effektive Geräuschekulisse von Gehäusen unter realen Umgebungsbedingungen und Positionen abzuschätzen. Unter Zuhilfenahme von Lautstärkevergleichstabellen (wie beispielsweise der im Startpost gegebenen) könnten Leser zukünftiger Gehäusetest die darin in Gehäusenähe gemessenen Lautstärkewerte in reale empfangene Lautstärkewerte "übersetzen".

Zur Schalldruck- und Lautstärkenmessung selber wird in sämtlichen Messpunkten sowie Szenarien ein geeichter integrierender Schallpegelmesser (01dB) internationaler Bauart zum Einsatz kommen. Der Messbereich entspricht der TA-Lärm und ermöglich sowohl A- als auch C-Bewertung.
Die die textliche Ausarbeitung unterstützenden Fotos werden mit einer handelsüblichen Spiegelreflexkamera geschossen. Zur grafischen Aufbereitung der Messdaten kommt Matlab zum Einsatz.

Ich hoffe, dass mein eher untypisches Konzept die Redaktion überzeugt. Es wäre eine tolle Herausforderung und besondere Freude für mich, einen Lesertest zu verfassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Hannes Strohkopp


----------



## locid (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hi,

mir würde es vor allem um den Vergleich zum Vorgänger gehen, insbesondere für die Integrierbarkeit einer Wasserkühlung. 


Step 1: Allgemeiner Aufbau und die Möglichkeiten des Gehäuses im Hinblick auf eine durchschnittliche Konfiguration überprüfen

Step 2: Möglichkeiten der Integration einer kompletten Wasserkühlung untersuchen. Was kann man wo platzieren?

Step 3: Integration meines Systems in das Gehäuse und Vergleich zum Vorgänger.

Step 4: Vor und Nachteile des Gehäuses. Subjektiver Eindruck und Fazit.


*Mein System*
ASUS P7F-M WS (µATX, S1056, i3420)
Intel Core i7-875k (@default)
8GB G.Skil DDR3 1333 Eco Ram
Pioneer DVD Brenner
128GB Crucial M4 SSD
1TB HGST 2.5" HDD @5400RPM
Nividia GTX570
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtreamMusic
Enermax MODU87+ 500W
Fractal Design R4 PCGH Edition

CPU und GPU sind unter Wasser.

*Die Wasserkühlung*
280mm Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 Dual Radiator
4x Akasa 140mm Lüfter
140mm Phobya Single Radiator
2x Enermax TB Silent
Phobya DC12 260 (@7V)
Phobya  UC2 CPU Kühler
GPU Kühler ist glaube ich von EK (da bin ich mir nicht sicher)

Des weiteren habe ich Diverse 3.5" Festplatten rum liegen. Für den Test eines konventionellen Aufbaues würde ein altes S775 System herhalten.


Ich weiß leider nicht genau wie viel Strom mein aktuelles System verbraucht, also wie hoch die abzuführende Verlustleistung ist. Diese sollte aber höher liegen als bei einer GTX970 mit aktuellem i7 Vierkerner. Ich habe keine Geräte um die Stromaufnahme und Laufstärke zu prüfen. Ich hätte zwar Zeit genug um auch aktuellere Hardware in dem System gegen zu testen, leider habe ich aber keine. Nix Geld.  OC Tests sind nicht möglich da die Platine einen Xeon Chipsatz hat. Ich kann die Leistungsaufnahme also nicht über den Standard hinaus steigern. Mit Furemark und Prime ist hier aber ein Worstcase möglich, das vermutlich kein normales aktuelles Gamersystem im Spielebetrieb erreicht.

Generell baue ich seit den 90ern meine PCs selbst zusammen und auch immer mal wieder für Freunde. 08/15  ist das nie.


Veröffentlichen würde ich den Test nach dem Zeitraum auch im 3dcenter und auf meinem Facebook Profil.
Kamera ist eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-GH2 (mit Canon 50mm Festbrennweite und Standard Weitwinkel)


----------



## bruder-tuc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

unter meinem Schreibtisch werkelt aktuell ein solider Mittelklasse-Rechner mit folgenden Komponenten:
Core i5-4570 @ 3.20 GHz
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
MSI H87-G41 PC Mate
SSD 840 EVO 240GB
500 GB HDD 
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
16GB G-Skill F3-12800CL9
be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W

Verpackt ist das Ganze in einem Antec Three Hundred Two. Alles in allem denke ich ein vernünftiges System ohne Overclocking-Avancen. Gerade im Vergleich mit dem Antec dürfte ein von mir durchgeführter Test doch einen großen Kreis der User ansprechen und zeigen, welche Vorteile (oder auch Nachteile) ein hochwertiges Gehäuse in der Mittelklasse hat. 

Da ich aktuell noch Mechantronik Studiere, kommt der Rechenknecht nicht nur beim Zocken sondern auch beim Arbeiten zum Einsatz und kann hier vor allem seine Ambitionen in Sachen Lautheit zeigen. Darüber hinaus habe ich durch den technischen Hintergrund ein gutes Know-How zur Durchführung und Auswertung von Versuchen.

Ein Test würde bei mir folgendermaßen ablaufen:
1.  Unboxing (evtl. mit Video), Aufbau des Gehäuses, Verarbeitung, Features
2. Messung des bestehenden Aufbaus
3. Umbau der Hardware
4. Messung des Define
5. Zusammenfassung und Fazit

Mit meiner Spiegelreflexkamera aufgenommen Bilder und evtl. auch Videos würden das Ganze noch etwas abrunden.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch hiermit überzeugen und würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören!

Beste Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Easy4Breezy (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hi Leute 
Ich bastle so ziemlich andauernd an meinem Rechner herum und finde irgendwie bei jedem neuen Gehäuse, dass ich für meine Komponenten verwende eine neue Möglichkeit etwas zu verbessern.
Meine Mutter beschwert sich schon über die ständigen Pakete und erhofft sich natürlich, dass eines davon ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für sie ist…natürlich ist es das 
Was mich beim Einbau der Komponenten fasziniert, ist die schier unendliche Vielzahl auf dem Markt. Es gibt für jeden Wunsch und jedes besondere Bedürfnis eine ganz spezielle Lösung.
Meine Gehäuse zum Beispiel müssen alle schön sein, doch schön ist natürlich im Sinne des Betrachters verschieden.
Manchmal gefällt mir die Verkabelung in einem Gehäuse nicht und ein paar Stunden später nach ein wenig herumprobieren komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es davor doch besser war, also nochmal alles von vorne 
Sehr wichtig ist natürlich auch die Lautstärke ohne dabei den Luftfluss zu vernachlässigen.
Bei mehreren Festplatten und einer hitzigen CPU+Graka kann das schon mal vorkommen.
Wie vorhin schon erwähnt muss alles schön sein, also muss die Optik passen, der eigene Rechner ist quasi jedes Mal ein Baby, das frisch zu Welt kommt, also muss man es pflegen und behutsam streicheln. Und wer will schon ein hässliches Baby?

Nunja, das war es zu mir 
Und der Grund warum ich gerne ein Tester wäre, ist ganz einfach der, dass ich das sowieso andauernd mache und mit Excel-Diagrammen und Auswertungen der Temperatur bei einer bestimmten Anzahl von Lüftern und deren Drehzahl durchaus vertraut bin 

Zu einem ordentlichen Test gehören natürlich auch schöne Bilder zur Dokumentation.
Ein Unboxing-Video habe ich noch nie gemacht, aber vielleicht kommt dann der teuer gekaufte HD-Camcorder meines Bruder endlich mal zum Einsatz und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß machen würde.

Die Komponenten für einen Einbau im Moment wären:

CPU: Intel i3-4130
Graphics: MSI GTX 960 100 ME Edition green
Mainboard: ASRock B85-mITX
Cooler: Shadow Rock 2
RAM: 8GB Savage red
HDD: 2x3 TB WD Red
SSD: Crucial MX 100
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W

Alternativ müsste ich meinen Gaming-Rechner auseinander nehmen, der läuft aber seit letzter Woche so schön 

CPU: Xeon E3-1231
Graphics: gleiche GTX 960 wie oben, da mir die vollkommen ausreicht 
Mainboard: Asus H97 Pro Gamer
Cooler: Shadow Rock 2
RAM: 16 GB Savage red
HDD:  1x4TB HGST
SSD: Samsung 850
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W


Ein Review von mir könnte sich in etwa so gestalten:

1. Unboxing mit Video, Bilderdokumentation und dadurch Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen und spezielle Auffälligkeiten wie Verarbeitung und Design.
2. Einbau der Komponenten inkl. Verkabelung wahrscheinlich auch mit Video, um zu veranschaulichen, ob der Einbau sich einfach gestaltet etc.
3. Temps messen bei verschiedenen Lüftersetups in verschiedenen Situationen (Gaming, Office, Idle), Diagramme dazu erstellen etc.
4. Fazit mit Vor-und Nachteilen beim Einbau, sowie im Betrieb und ganz allgemein und wie es mir persönlich gefällt.
5. Schriftliche Dokumentation zum ganzen Test.

Ich habe daheim noch ein Corsair Carbide Air 240, ein Cooler Master Elite 130 und von Big- und Midi-Towern und was weiß ich es alles gibt schon so ziemlich alles mal gehabt und verbaut.
Sogar aus einem Karton habe ich ein notdürftiges Gehäuse gebaut, da das Geld für ein Neues gefehlt hat.. aber die Kühlleistung war auf Dauer eher mehr schlecht als recht.

Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen ausgewählt zu werden und wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend!
Euer Easy4Breezy


----------



## skadush (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Guten Abend,
auch ich würde mich ganz gerne für den Gehäusetest zur Verfügung stellen. Ich verfolge die Define Serie jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit und so ein Test kommt einem dann doch sehr gelegen, 
zumal ich es persönlich auch selber vorziehe, mich vorher ausgiebig über Produkte zu informieren - und daher auch selber Tests zu Rate ziehe. Momentan steckt mein PC in einem CM Storm Scout, und ist folgende Hardware verbaut:
Asrock 870 iCafe 2.0
AMD Phenom X6 1055T
16GB TeamGroup RAM
AMD Sapphire HD6870 
1500GB Samsung HDD
80GB Samsung HDD
64GB SanDisk SSD
2x 140mm Lüfter (NoName)
1x 140mm Lüfter, am
ThermalRight Macho CPU Kühler befestigt
Lüftersteuerung von Zalmann
habe allerdings noch vor, die Lüfter bis zum Testzeitraum durch Noctua  zu ersetzen (Die jetzigen Lüfter kann man aber noch in dem Test zurate ziehen - die sind (wortwörtlich leider) der Brüller.)

Neben dem Computer stehen mir noch eine Canon EOS 600D und zwei AKG C414 XLS inklusive Messsoftware (SMAART) zur Verfügung - Vorher/Nachher-Tests sind also kein Problem, 
genau so wie Beispielaufnahmen, vielleicht sogar eine Videodokumentation. Außerdem kann in ich - meines Erachtens nach - auch sehr gut die Temperaturunterschiede klar 
stellen, da ich persönlich leider nicht die optimalen Voraussetzungen für einen kühlen PC mitbringe. 
Ich bin dem Gehäuse gegenüber sehr positiv eingestimmt, daher freue ich mich auch darauf, die anderen Testberichte durchlesen zu dürfen. 

Liebe Grüße,
skadush


----------



## Gast201808272 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich hiermit für einen Test des Define R5 PCGH Edition bewerben.
Ich baue in meiner Freizeit gern PCs für mich und Freunde bzw. Verwandte zusammen und betreibe dies mittlerweile seit 15 Jahren. Dabei durfte ich Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen der unteren und mittleren Preiskategorie sammeln (bis 80 €). Auch Gehäuse von OEM PCs waren hierbei vertreten und sorgten regelmäßig für Frust. Aktuell besitze ich selbst ein Gehäuse der höheren Preisklasse (Silverstone FT02), welches mich aufgrund des Designs und des guten Wärmetransports anspricht.
Ein möglichst leiser PC war mir schon immer wichtig und daher interessiert mich auch dieser Test sehr.
Im Falle der Nominierung könnte ich zwei Testsysteme zur Verfügung stellen:

System 1:
- Asus P6T Deluxe V2 Sockel 1366 Motherboard
- Intel Xeon E5645 oder Intel Core i7 950 CPU
- Noctua NH-D14 oder Arctic Cooling Freezer Extreme als Kühler
- Be Quiet Pure Power L8 CM Netzteil
- Asus GTX 660 Direct Cu II Grafikkarte

System 2:
- Asus P8Z68V-LX Motherboard
- Intel Pentium G630 CPU
- restliche Hardware siehe System 1

Ich besitze ein 5,25" Standard DVD-Laufwerk, sowie ein Slot-In Blue-Ray Laufwerk mit entsprechender Blende. An Festspeichern sind zwei 2,5" Western Digital Scorpio Black und zwei 3,5" Hitachi Festplatten, sowie eine SSD vorhanden.

Im Test würde ich den Einbau der Hardware genau beleuchten und hinsichtlich der Zugänglichkeit mit Werkzeugen bewerten, sofern diese benötigt werden. Ebenso interessieren mich die Detaillösungen im Hinblick auf effiziente Verlegung von Kabeln. Die Genauigkeit der vorhandenen Bohrungen und sonstigen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten ist ein weiterer Punkt. Nicht zuletzt würde ich auch auf die Verarbeitungsqualität eingehen (Materialauswahl, Passungen, Lackqualität, Neigung zur Resonanz, vor allem beim Einsatz von 3,5" Festplatten).
Den Schallpegel des Komplettsystems kann ich leider nicht messen, jedoch würde ich die Zahlung einer Kaution anbieten, wenn mir von PCGH ein entsprechendes Gerät zum Test überlassen wird.
Wenn es gewünscht wird, bestünde die Möglichkeit, die Temperaturen der Komponenten nicht nur absolut sondern auch im Vergleich zum Silverstone FT02 zu werten.

Die fotografische Dokumentation erfolgt mit einer Pentax K5 DSLR. Entsprechende Kenntnisse sind vorhanden.

Viele Grüße,
Hilps


----------



## Ion (5. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH und Fractal Design

(Desktop) Gehäuse trumpfen in der Regel mit einzigartigen Lösungen für diverse Anwedungsgebiete auf. Im Interesse der Community würde ich gerne erörtern, welche das beim Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH sind. Es wäre mein erstes PCGH-Produkt und das Gehäuse würde gleichermaßen meine Neugierde sowie mein Interesse an Hardware auf ein neues Level bringen. Ich habe insbesondere große Bewunderung für Gehäuse von Fractal Design aufbebaut, die mich mit dem Design Node 304 vollends überzeugen konnten.


Folgende Hardware steht mir zur Verfügung:

*CPU* | i5-4590 @ 3.7GHz
*CPU-Kühler* | Scythe Mugen MAX
*Mainboard* | AsRock B85M-ITX
*Arbeitsspeicher* | Kingston Hyper X Fury 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
*Netzteil* | Coolermaster V550
*Grafikkarte* | Asus GTX 780Ti Matrix
*Festplatte* | Western Digital Red 2TB
*SSD* | Samsung SSD 830 128GB 
*Lüftersteuerung* | Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus

Folgende Vergleichsprodukte stehen mir zur Verfügung:

- Corsair Carbide Air 540 (E-ATX)
- BitFenix Aegis (mATX)
- Fractal Design Node 304 (ITX)

Diese breite Auswahl ermöglicht mir den Vergleich aller Formfaktoren und dessen Auswirkungen auf die Hardware. 

*
Inhalt des Lesertests:*

-* Vorstellung des Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH | Features, Besonderheiten und Beschreibung*
Es folgt eine detallierte Übersicht und eine informative Beschreibung über das Gehäuse sowie dessen Features und besonderen Eigenschaften. Ebenso präsent möchte ich auf die Unterschiede zur normalen Version eingehen und hevorheben was die PCGH-Version anders macht.

*- Der Umzug in das neue Gehäuse  *
Speziell beim einbauen der Hardware fallen die raffinierten Lösungen der Gehäusespezialisten auf. Ich prüfe inwieweit dies beim Define R5 PCGH zutrifft und vergleiche dies mit den anderen Gehäusen. Euch erwarten Detailaufnahmen sowie Gesamtansichten und ein generelles Feedback zur allgemeinen Qualität der einzelnen Aspekte der Gehäuse.

*- Lautstärken- und Temperaturvergleiche*
Wie gut gelingt es den einzelnen Kandidaten die Hardware zu kühlen und wie laut werden sie dabei? Für diesen Test würde ich alle Lüfter auf einen bestimmten Wert einstellen und anschließen die Werte vergleichen. Dies wird mit der vorhandenen Lüftersteuerung ein Leichtes.

*- Subjektiver Eindruck
*Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht in einem Diagramm festhalten oder messen. Darunter fallen z. B. das Gefühl beim Zusammenbau der Hardware oder der persönliche Eindruck der Qualität des Gehäuses. Wirkt alles "wie aus einem Guss" oder haben die Designer geschlafen? Dies würde ich in den Lesertest mit einfließen lassen.

*- Abschließendes Fazit
*Zum Schluss würden alle Daten zusammengetragen und verglichen werden, darunter fallen Vor- und Nachteile und besondere Dinge die mir beim Einbau aufgefallen sind.


Meine Handykamera, die mir auch bisher treuer Dienste geleistet hat, wäre ebenso wieder mit an Bord, wie meine Freude beim Zusammenbau und Kennenlernen neuer Hardware. 

Ion


----------



## Captain_Bedal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo mit PCGHX-ler,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGH Lesertest des Fractal Design Define R5 in der PCGH Edition.

Vorgeschichte:
Ich besaß eine Zeit lang das Define R4, da ich, was die Lautstärke von PC-Komponenten betrifft sehr empfindlich bin. Dieses wurde nach einiger Zeit ausgetauscht duch ein Enthoo Luxe, und nicht durch ein Define R5. Warum? Der Deckel des Define R5 mit den abnehmbaren Segmenten sagte mir so überhaupt nicht zu. Nun, was für ein schöner Zufall, dass der Deckel bei der PCGH-Edition clean ist .

Zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Vinzenz, bin gerade noch so 17 Jahre alt und studiere derzeit Maschinenwesen im Bachelor an der Tu München. Für Hardware interessiere ich mich schön seit geraumer Zeit, weswegen ich in diesem Segment auch schon einige Praxiserfahrung sammeln konnnte. Die bis jetzt zahlenmäßig bei mir am häufigsten anzutreffende Hardware waren mit abstand Gehäuse. Hier hatte ich über ein Cooler Master Haf X, ein Corsair Carbide 500r sowie ein 200r, einen Silverstone Cube, ein Define R4 und ein Enthoo Luxe. Demenstprechend ist sehr viel Erfahrung, was Gehäuse betrifft vorhanden.

Zum Test:
Getestet wird mit folgendem System:

i7 4790K @ 4.4Ghz
Asus R9 290X DCII
Noctua NH-D15 sowie Cooler Master Nepton 240M

Ich werde bei meinem Test auf folgendes eingehen:

Einbau der Hardware
Temperatur der Komponenten sowie deren Lautstärke
Verarbeitung

Beim Einbau der Hardware kann ich das R5 mit seinen Vorgänger sowie mit dem Enthoo Luxe wunderbar vergleichen. Ebenso stehen mir für die Komponentenkühlung beim Prozessor sowohl ein Starker Towerkühler als auch eine sehr Ordentliche Kompaktwasserkühlung zur Verfügung. Desweiteren habe ich bereits einen Test für die PCGH verfasst, welches mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet hat, aus dem ich einiges über Lesertest lernen konnte. Die darin gewonnen Erfahrungen würde ich gerne in meine Ergebnisse mit einfließen lassen, um diese anschließend mit der Community zu teilen!

Gruß

Vinzenz


----------



## Estacado7706 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde mich hiermit gerne für den Test eines der Gehäuse bewerben.

Bevor ich zu Dingen komme, die ich im Speziellen gerne testen würde, möchte ich hier erst einmal die Komponenten aufzählen, denen das Gehäuse als temporäres (und wer weiß, vielleicht ja sogar permanentes - wenn es überzeugt) zu Hause bieten würde:



CPU|AMD FX-9590
Mainboard|ASUS Sabertooth FX 990 R2.0
RAM|16GB G.SKILL Sniper
GPU|2x NVidia 780 Ti
HDD|2x Wester Digital Green (Raid 1)
SSD|Kingston HyperX Fury 240GB
DVD|LG
Kühlung|Cooler Master Nepton 240M
Dies ist aktuell verbaut in einem Cooler Master Silencio 452.

Vorgeschichte:
Da ich sehr oft nachts, und das auch noch von zu Hause aus, arbeite war eine gute Dämmung und ein generell geräuscharmes System im letzten Jahr mein Hauptfokus bei neuen Komponenten, da nichts schlimmer ist, als immer wieder Pausen einlegen zu müssen, weil die Frau sich beschwert. So kamen u.A. die AiO und das Silencio in meinen Besitz.
Grundlegend kann ich also sagen, dass ich den Wert von gut dämmenden Gehäusen nur zu gut zu schätzen weiß.

Daher würde mich das Define R5 natürlich sehr interessieren. Vor Allem, da es im Midi Bereich rangiert (Wenngleich es schon zu den Größeren gehört) und mehr als nur eine mögliche Position zum Anbringen eines Radiators hat, was ein noch größeres Alleinstellungsmerkmal in dem Bereich darstellt.

Von den Daten her ließt es sich zudem wie der große Bruder meines Silencio (Dämmung, Staubfilter, Kabelmanagement, ...) und es wäre somit ein direkter Gegenspieler im gleichen Segment als Vergleichskandidat verfügbar.

Schalldämmung wäre jedoch nur ein Teil der Tests, denn das Gehäuse hat ja auch noch mehr zu bieten, was es zu testen gilt: Wie sauber ist das Kabelmanagement geplant? Viele Anbieter bewerben es zwar, bieten entsprechende Öffnungen, aber zwischen Seitenpanel und Rückwand findet man dann klägliche 5 mm Spielraum vor. Gerade bei gedämmten Gehäusen ist es dann gerne der Fall wenn auch noch ein nicht-modulares Netzteil ins Spiel kommt (Aktuell benutze ich eine eben solches). Entweder wird das Dämmmaterial enorm gequetscht, so dass bleibende Abdrücke entstehen und durch den fast vorliegenden Direktkontakt zum Panel Schwingungen und Geräusche doch wieder besser übertragen werden, oder aber man kann das beworbene Kabelmanagement nicht in dem Maße nutzen und hat doch wieder einige Kabel im Innenraum liegen.
Zudem würde ich gerne verschiedene AiO Positionen im R5testen, da ich aktuell mit der einen Möglichkeit, die das Silencio bietet nicht wirklich zu frieden bin.

Einige weitere Punkte, den ich direkt von Beginn an dokumentieren würde, wären:
- Look and Feel ab dem Auspacken
- Wie Sortiert kommt es an (Kann man direkt mit dem Einbau neuer Teile beginnen, oder muss noch vorbereitet werden?)
- Wie sinnvoll sind Schraubpunkte gesetzt? "Immer wieder gerne" werkelt man leicht Schräg an empfindlichen Komponenten vorbei, nur um diese eine Schraube anzubringen/ zu lösen, die noch muss.
- Aufwand des Einbaus bis zur Inbetriebnahme.

Und bei einem solchen Gehäuse natürlich der Airflow. Gerne wird ja so clever geplant, dass die Frischluft genau über eventuell warmlaufene Festplatten geleitet, vermischt mit warmer Abluft des Netzteils etc wird. Dieser Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung von Towerkühlern wird ja gerne vergessen, ist aber ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Faktor.
Letztendlich wären dann noch die Staubfilter im Programm. Hierfür dürften sie zuerst eine Runde gegen die Versionen von Corsair über einem ausgeschütteten Staubsaugerbeutel verbringen, während dieser durch einen Kissenbezug durch die Filter saugt. Schön visueller Test, denn je dreckiger der Bezug, desto schlechter der Filter.
Danach würde ich einmal schauen, wie stark ihr Strömungswiderstand ist. Eventuell hat ja eine Firma ein besseres Design mit mehr Luftdurchlass bei gleichen Filtereigenschaften.
Logischerweise würde auch eine kleine Einleitung mit den generellen technischen Daten und einer allgemeinen Beschreibung nicht fehlen, bevor es an den Testwahnsinn geht.

Alles zusammen wäre dann wahrscheinlich ein etwas umfangreicherer Test, als eigentlich notwendig wäre, weswegen ich direkt vorwarnen würde, dass es, bei meiner Wahl, auch eine Woche länger gehen könnte. (Die elendige Arbeit stört ja immer). In wie fern ich zum Schreiben fähig bin könnt ihr wahrscheinlich auch am besten einschätzen. Hierzu kann der Test des Enermax ETS-N30 dienen, in welchem ich relativ kurz den Kühler beleuchten durfte.


----------



## Wortakrobat (6. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Sehr geehrter PCGH_Stephan, sehr geehrtes PCGH- Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. Ich habe mit Freude bereits an einem Produkttest außerhalb der PCGH im ähnlichen Bereich teilgenommen.

Da ich großen Wert auf die Geräuschkulisse meines Rechners lege, ist es mir ein Vergnügen diese dank des Fractal Delfine R5 PCGH-Edition noch ein wenig weiter zu reduzieren. Eingebaut werden verschiedene Radiatoren, eine _*CPU Wasserkühlung*_ sowie eine _*R9 290 PCS+*_ welche nicht unbedingt für eine geringe Geräuschkulisse berühmt ist und somit gut das Verhältnis zwischen einem gedämmten und einem ungedämmten Gehäuse aufzeigen würde, _* ein großer CPU-Turmkühler*_ stände ebenfalls zur Verfügung.

_*Eine Spiegelreflexkamera*_ steht ebenso wie _*verschiedene Lüfter und verschiedene Festplatten*_ zur Verfügung. 


Der Test beinhaltet folgende Schwerpunkte:



Ersteindruck
 
Lieferumfang/Verpackung 
Einbauerleichterungen wie etwa Schraubenlose Montage o.ä. 
technische, haptische sowie qualitative Ausstattungsmerkmale
 
Platzangebot und Einbauplätze
 
Systemtemperaturen im Vergleich
 
Detailaufnahmen mit Beschreibungen
 
 Verarbeitung/Qualität
 
Übersichtliches und zusammenfassendes Fazit 
 

Meinen Bericht werde ich natürlich mithilfe von selbsterstellten Diagrammen abrunden. Einer vernünftigen Rechtschreibung und Form bin ich selbstverständlich mächtig. 

Über eine positive Rückmeldung auf meine Bewerbung würde ich mich außerordentlich freuen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Ben


----------



## Legonass (7. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit gerne für den Lesertest des Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition bewerben.

Lange war ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse für meine antiken Komponenten, welches sowohl meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht als auch optisch etwas hermacht. Das Define R5 rückte dabei sehr schnell in den Fokus, hatte aber das K.O Kriterium der offenen Gehäuse Oberseite. Erst durch Zufall bin ich dann auf die Edition der PCGH gestoßen, welche auch durch weitere Merkmale wie der weißen LED zu überzeugen weiß.

Meinen erster PC, den ich mit jungen 16 Jahren selber zusammengebaut habe, ist genau der welchen ich noch heute verwende. Dieses lebende Fossil besteht aus einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8400@3,6GHz auf einem XFX nForce 780i SLI mit 4GB DDR2 der Marke Corsair. Als Grafikkarte kam eine XFX Geforce 8800 GT zum Einsatz welche zusammen mit dem Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt Netzteil und dem Thermalright Ultra-120 CPU Kühler eine runde Sache bildete. Natürlich hat sich innerhalb der 7 ½ Jahre etwas getan, sodass heute eine Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC zum Einsatz kommt und das System durch Samsungs 840 Series SSD flüssig läuft. Eine weitere Samsung SSD 470 Series, HD204UI, HD502HJ und Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS haben sich über die Jahre angesammelt und bevölkern nun die Vorderseite des Thermaltake Soprano, was bedingt durch den einzigen Lüfter in der Front die Lautstärke auf die eines startenden Düsenjets ansteigen lässt.

Mich würde sehr interessieren ob und wie mein Steinzeit PC sowohl akustisch als auch thermisch auf das Define reagiert.

Viele Grüße
Lukas


CPU		Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Mainboard	XFX nForce 780i SLI
GPU		Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC
RAM		Corsair 4GB DDR2 
SSD		Samsung 470 Series | Samsung 840 Series
HDD		Samsung HD204UI | Samsung HD502HJ | WD Caviar Green WD10EADS
Gehäuse	Thermaltake Soprano
Netzteil		Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt
CPU Kühler	Thermalright Ultra-120


----------



## Coldhardt (7. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für einen Lesertest eines der drei *Fractal Design Define R5* Gehäuse in der PCGH-Edition bewerben.
Ich würde das R5 sowohl mit meinem *Coolermaster HAF-X* als auch dem *Corsair Carbide 330R*, also zwei Gehäusen mit sehr unterschiedlichen Konzepten was Kühlung und Lautstärke betrifft, vergleichen.

Folgende  *Hardware* wird bei diesem Test zum Einsatz kommen:


 Intel Core i7 3770K (gekühlt von einem Be Quiet! Dark Rock 2)
 MSI Z77 Mpower
 MSI R7970 Lightning
 Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
 SSD und HDD mit 7200rpm
 Bluraybrenner

Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse werden mithilfe der internen Sensoren von CPU/GPU erfasst.
Bei diesem Test werden folgende *Aspekte* von mir unter die Lupe genommen:


Lieferumfang
 Alleinstellungsmerkmale/Besonderheiten des Gehäuses
 die Temperaturen von CPU/GPU mit Standard- und Referenzlüftern (2 Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm)
 die subjektive Lautstärke (wieder mit Standard- und Referenzlüftern)
 die allgemeine Verarbeitungsqualität

Die Temperaturen werden jeweils im Idle und unter Volllast (Furmark/Prime95) mit unterschiedlichen Lüftereinstellungen gemessen.

Bilder werden mithilfe einer *Nikon D7000* und einem Stativ aufgenommen.

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## Boogeyman015 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin zwar erst neu hier in diesem Forum, aber trotzdem möchte ich mich nicht scheuen, eine Bewerbung für das Testen des Fractal R5 in der PCGH-Edition zu verfassen. 
Meine Name ist Dominik, bin fast 22 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit Medieninformatik. Schon seit etlichen Jahren interessiere ich mich sehr für so ziemlich alle technischen Gerätschaften. Der PC stand dabei schon immer an oberster Stelle, sodass ich schon Unsummen in Hardware sowie Peripherie-Geräten ausgegeben habe. Ob Cube-Gehäuse, Big-Tower, Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung...ich habe schon so ziemlich alles getestet, was man nur testen kann. Dabei habe ich jedoch stehts großen Wert auf Qualität gelegt, wodurch das Fractal Design Define R4 mein aller erstes wirklich gute Gehäuse war. Desweiteren hatte ich ebenfalls schon die Ehre, für einen großen Online-Händler, sowie einem ebenfalls bekannten Forum zwei Lesertests zu verfassen. Dadurch konnte ich schon Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich sammeln. Aus diesen Gründen und dem Spaß am Hobby, würde ich mich sehr freuen die Möglichkeit zu haben, dass Fractal Define R5 PCGH auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

Mein System besteht aus:
Intel i7 5820K
Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 Pro
EVGA Geforce GTX 980
16GB DDR4-2400
MSI X99S Gaming 7
Be Quiet! Straight Power E10 700W

Mithilfe dieses Systems bin ich in der Lage, das Gehäuse umfangreich zu testen. In diesem Test werde ich zunächst die Verpackung, das Zubehör und das Äußere des Gehäuses (Verarbeitungsqualität) anzusprechen. Danach wird der Einbau des Systems und mögliche Komplikationen dargestellt. Nun folgt ein Leistungstest, mit dem ich die Kühlmöglichkeiten sowie die Lautstärke des Gehäuses testen kann. Zum Schluss folgt ein persönliches Fazit mit einer entsprechenden Kaufempfehlung. Bilder werden den Test selbstverständlich unterstützen.

Abschließend lässt sich nur sagen, dass ich mich sehr freuen würde, dass Gehäuse in eurem Namen und im namen von Fractal testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen
Boogeyman


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Liebe Redaktion, sehr geehrtes Fractal Design

Das ist doch eine schöne Idee, ich hoffe zwar eigentlich ganz fest auf ein neues Gehäuse im Rahmen der Aktion"Pimp My PC", sollte das wider erwarten nicht funktionieren, übernehme ich gerne einen Gehäusetest an dieser Stelle. Ich habe hier bisher zwei Kurztexte verfasst, einmal zum Ninja 4 und zu Betrachtungen der CPU-Kühlerbefestigung. Da ich mich beruflich auch um Wettbewerbsanalysen kümmere, sollte das ganz sinnvoll und verständlich werden. Ich würde mir dazu dann eine kleine Fotobox bauen, damit die Beleuchtung besser ist. Fotos gäbe es nur über ein Samsung S5, das ist leider suboptimal, aber von hinreichender Qualität.

*geplante Gliederung*

*1. Darstellen der äußeren Anmutung:*
- Verpackung
- Gesamtfotos aller sechs Ansichten und von ausgewählten Details
- Foto der mitgelieferten Bauteile
- genaue Beschreibung der Schlüsse, Optik, Haptik, Materialarten, Gewichten, etc

*2. Darstellen der inneren Anmutung:*
- Gesamtfotos ohne Seitenteile und von ausgewählten Details
- detaillierte Beschreibung des Aufbaus und der möglichen Anordnungen von Komponenten im Gehäuse

*3. Dokumentation eines Systemaufbaues*
- Fotodokumentation jeder eingebauten Komponente vom Rohgehäuse hin zum betriebsbereitem Rechner
- Beschreibung des Handlings, der Platzverhältnisse, Gewindegüten, Kanten, Steifigkeiten, sonstigen Auffälligkeiten etc

_Testsystem:_
CPU: Intel I5-4670K
Board: MSI Z87 MPower
RAM G.Skill 16 GB 1600 MHz
Kühler: Scythe Ninja 4
GPU: Gainward GTX 970 Phantom
Netzteil: Be Quiet DPP11 550W
SSD 1: Crucial SDD MX 200 (mSata)
SSD 2: Toshiba 128GB Sata III
HDD: Toshiba 1GB
DVD: Samsung DVD-Brenner

*4. Messungen *
4.1. Temperaturmessungen mit HW-Monitor in Abhängigkeit der verbauten Lüfter und der Spannung unter Nutzung der gegebenen 3-stufigen Lüftersteuerung:
- drei Lüfter mit 5V, 7V,12V (Originalbestückung)
- zwei Lüfter mit 5V, 7V,12V (Vorne unten, hinten)
- ein Lüfter mit 5V, 7V,12V ( hinten)
- Messung mit optimierter Lüfterkurve über Mainboardsteuerung (die sollte auch 3-PIN Lüfter ansteuern können)
Jeweils 10min Prime und Furmark (meine aaaarme Hardware, ich rede mich hier um Kopf und Kragen)

4.2. Geräuschmessung:
Subjektive Geräuschmessung im Vergleich zu anderen Komponenten /Hörbarkeit auf Entfernung, Beschreibung Art des Geräusches, etc., vielleicht eine Videoaufnahme
*
5. Resümee*
Meine ganz subjektive und unbestechliche Bewertung

*6. Korrekturlesen*
Das wird am längsten dauern, aber irgendwann werden diese verfluchten Tippfehler wech sein.

Der Test könnte  ganz witzig werden bei diesen kalten, nebligen und vom Nieselregen geprägten Herbsttagen ....  
Eine positive Antwort wäre über PN ideal, ich würde Euch dann meine Adresse zukommen lassen.

Mit herzlichem Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Nasreddin (9. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH und Fractal Design,

ich würde gerne das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH testen, dabei aber einen etwas anderen Ansatz verfolgen. Mich würde nämlich interessieren, wie sich das Gehäuse mit Standardhardware schlägt. Ich persönlich habe nämlich nicht unbedingt das Ziel, das Gehäuse so leise wie irgendwie möglich zu bekommen, sondern verwende Intels beliebtesten Kühler. Das hört man auch.  Mein Test würde sich also auf die Frage konzentrieren, wieviel Lautstärke das Gehäuse von normaler Hardware schluckt, und ob es sich für Leute lohnt, die beim Neukauf nicht noch zusätzlich Geld für „Silent-Hardware“ wie etwa Kühler, Lüfter, SSD, etc. ausgeben wollen.
Testen würde ich die Fragestellung einmal mit einer alten Yorkfield-CPU die in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Staub™ eine ordentliche Geräuschentwicklung an den Tag legt und einmal mit einer brandneuen bisher ungenutzten Skylake-CPU, die sich da etwas dezenter verhält.


Folgende Hardware würde bei mir Anwendung finden:

*CPU* | Core 2 Quad Q9400 | i5-6600
*Kühler* | Boxed | Boxed
*Mainboard* | MS-7504VP-PV | MSI B150M Night Elf
*Arbeitsspeicher* | 2x 2GB DDR2 | Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB DDR4 2133MHz
*Grafikkarte* | Sapphire Radeon HD 7850
*Netzteil* | 400W NoName-Staubquirl | be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
*Festplatte* | 2x Western Digital Green 620GB
*SSD* | SanDisk Plus 240GB
*Gehäuse* | Blechkiste ohne Lüftung und Dämmung | (hoffentlich) Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH


*Der Aufbau meines Lesertests:*

-* Das Gehäuse:*
Ich würde den Lieferumfang und die Eigenschaften des Gehäuses inspizieren und den Lesern dies sowohl schriftlich als auch visuell darlegen.

*- Der Einbau:*
Hier würde ich begutachten, wie sich die Hardware einbauen lässt und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt. Am Ende würde ich die praktischen Funktionen, aber auch mögliche Kritikpunkte noch mal tabellarisch zusammenfassen.

*- Test und Vergleich von Lautstärke und Temperatur:*
Anschließend würde ich die Hardware jeweils in den beiden Gehäusen betreiben, und dadurch am Ende einen Vergleich haben, wie sich die Hardware in den Gehäusen schlägt, und ob das Lüftungskonzept sowie die Dämmung des Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Vorteile gegenüber der Blechkiste bietet und wenn ja, wie genau diese ausfallen.
Die Lautstärke könnte ich mit +- 1dB(A) Genauigkeit ungefähr Messen. Die Temperatur lässt sich ja auslesen. Aus all den schönen Zahlen würde ich dann mit meinen Designkünsten ein schönes Diagramm gestalten, in dem man diese dann einfach ablesen und vergleichen kann.

*- Fazit:*
Das würde mich dann zum Ende meines Tests führen, an dem ich dann noch mal alle für mich wichtigen Punkte zusammenfassen würde, und auch hoffentlich die Frage beantworten kann, ob das Gehäuse eine sinnvolle Anschaffung ist, um die Geräuschentwicklung auch ohne weitergehende Maßnahmen zu verringern.

*zur Fotodokumentation:*
Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, die bildliche Dokumentation ganz nach bester Internettradition durchzuführen und die schlechteste Kamera zu verwenden, die sich auftreiben lässt. In meinem Fall wäre das die schöne „Game Boy Camera“ mit völlig ausreichenden 0,014 Megapixeln gewesen.  Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass diese schöne Tradition hier eher unerwünscht ist. Deshalb würde ich auf meine relativ neue Digicam setzen, die mir auch im Urlaub treue Dienste leistet. Dabei würde ich natürlich auch auf einen passenden Hintergrund und eine entsprechende Beleuchtung achten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meinem Masterplan überzeugen, und darf bald das Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH testen. 

Nasreddin


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Wenn ich hier sehe, wie wir mit jedem Beitrag vom Anfang bis zum Ende den Umfang der angebotenen Arbeiten steigern, wird das doch langsam ein 40h Projekt. Ich schmeiß da mal den Mindestlohn ins Gespräche.   



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja bewerben aber mein eigenes Gehäuse ist als Vergleich zu perfekt.
> Blöd wenn man das Define R5 PCGH schon selbst hat.


Dann kannst Du doch schon mit dem Testbericht anfangen, Du Glücklicher. Du brauchst dazu kein neues Gehäuse.


----------



## HulkamaniA22 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

bin mal gespannt, bekomme auch bald eins...


----------



## fipS09 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich hab mich hier noch nie um einen Lesertest beworben, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass falls man bis jetzt nichts gehört hat, man nicht zu den Auserwählten gehört? Weil dann würde ich mir das Gehäuse auf eigene Rechnung zulegen


----------



## the_leon (10. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ne, man kann sich ja noch 3tage lang bewerben, vorher wirst du nie benachrichtigt.
Es dauert oft noch 1-2 Wochen die PNs zu verschicken und dann haben die noch 2 Wochen Zeit, sich zu melden...
Also du sollst es dir erst dann zulegen, wenn im Thread bekanntgegeben wurde, wer es macht.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ach verdammt. Das wäre mal ein Lesertest gewesen für den ich mich auch interessiert hätte, aber zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 09.11.2015, um 12 Uhr.
> Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


Wer wurde denn ausgewählt?


----------



## Hennemi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer wurde denn ausgewählt?



Lass den armen jungs doch mal ein bisschen Zeit. Das dauert seine Zeit bis die ausgewählten geantwortet haben und das dann hier veröffentlicht wird .


----------



## lalaker (15. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich durfte vor wenigen Wochen tolle HW in so ein Gehäuse verbauen und konnte es nicht glauben, dass es mich noch mehr überzeugen konnte, als der sehr gute Vorgänger.

Da mein Fazit damit eh schon festgestanden hätte, habe ich auf einen Bewerbung verzichtet, sollen doch andere auch mal so ein geiles Teil in die Hände kriegen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- HannesStrohkopp
- interessierterUser
- mangel76

Die Testphase verlängert sich bis zum 20.12.2015.


----------



## fipS09 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim testen  werde mit dem Kauf mal noch auf euer Fazit warten. Bin gespannt auf eure Tests!


----------



## Ion (19. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich freue mich auf schon auf die Tests. Ich bin ein richtiger Fractal Design Fan geworden.


----------



## IluBabe (19. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Gratulation an die Gewinner. Dann mal aufi gezi.


----------



## Hennemi (19. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die Reviews


----------



## Captain_Bedal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Herzlichen  viel Spaß euch beim Testen, macht was gescheites daraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ich seh schon, ihr habt nach unterschiedlichen Kriterien ausgesucht, der erste Kandidat wird perfekte Schallmessungen durchführen, ich soll mich den Temperaturen widmen und der dritte Auserwählte wird unglaubliche Fotos machen. Das kann ja witzig werden. ...

Auf jedem Fall schon mal Dank für das Vertrauen. Sobald das Gehäuse da ist, werde ich es kurz bestätigen.
*
Nachtrag: *
 21.11., ist ein Paket gekommen  
Jetzt würde ich zwar gerne wissen, wer Markensturm ist

Erster Eindruck: umwerfende Fertigungsqualität und Detailverliebtheit, mehr verrate ich noch nicht 
Neugierige dürfen sich hier erste Anregungen holen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puK6BnGUf0E
*
2. Nachtrag: *
23.11. jetzt musste ich mir für den Temperaturtest noch einen 140mm PVM Lüfter kaufen, um eine vier Lüfter Variante testen zu können.
Für den Preis eines  BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 bekommt man schon ein komplettes Gehäuse mit zwei Lüftern. ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Was ist mit dem Gehäuse los? Zuerst hat es Geizhals entfernt, jetzt Alternate??
So sieht der Link zum Gehäuse aus: https://www.alternate.de/Fractal-Design/Define-R5-PCGH-Edition-Tower-Gehäuse/html/product/1190705
Diese Fractalgehäuse gibt es: https://www.alternate.de/Hardware-K...TX&filter_12=62&filter_7171=452#listingResult

Ich bin noch am Testen und habe die Hardware nicht installiert, um jedes Detail vorher genau zu dokumentieren, jedes Geräusch zu detektieren, jede Dämmung und jedes Lüftergitter zu vermessen, aber es ist ein wunderschönes Gehäuse, wenn ich das vorweg nehmen darf, es ist liebevoll konstruiert, warum wird es nirgendwo verkauft? Müssen wir uns beeilen, damit es wieder ins Weihnachtsgeschäft kommt?


----------



## the_leon (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Markensturm ist der deutsche Importeur von Fractal.


----------



## HannesStrohkopp (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte auch den Erhalt des Gehäuses bestätigen. Sobald die Hardware eingetroffen ist, geht es los! \o/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo Hannes,

ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß. Ich bin schon am analysieren, bin aber noch nicht über Außenbereiche und inneren Aufbau hinaus gekommen. Bilder dazu stehen, Text dazu wird heute abend fertig. Problem ist zuhause immer eine gute Beleuchtung. Ich habe es mit, nicht lachen, altem weißem Spannbetttuch und 500W Baulampen versucht, die indirekt über die Decke beleuchten. Aber es ist leider keine Qualität wie im Fotostudio. Ein Stativ wäre optimal, gerade für Bilder, in denen man unterschiedliche Aufbauten z.B. der HDD-Käfige zeigen will.

Einbau muss ich schauen, wann ich es schaffe, will es aber spätestens am Wochenende schaffen, und dann wird gleich gemessen. Spannend wird es, die unterschiedlichen Einbauvarianten zu bewerten. Ich habe jetzt noch einen vieten Lüfter und schoneine vage Idee, welche Variante sehr gut werden wird. 

Ich freu mich drauf, wird eine längere Bench-Geschichte ....

Lieben Gruß
Susanne

P.S.: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass wir drei Tester gegenseitig unsere Texte im Vorbereitungsforum sehen könnten? Dann könnten wir uns viel besser abstimmen, damit einzelne Dinge nicht doppelt gemacht werden, andere aber gar nicht


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Unverhofft kommt oft: Da ich erfahren habe, dass ein viertes Testmuster zur Verfügung steht, gibt es auch einen vierten Lesertester. Es handelt sich um Estacado7706. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> P.S.: Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass wir drei Tester gegenseitig unsere Texte im Vorbereitungsforum sehen könnten? Dann könnten wir uns viel besser abstimmen, damit einzelne Dinge nicht doppelt gemacht werden, andere aber gar nicht


Theoretisch ja (wobei es ggf. schwierig wird, dass ihr keine Threads von Nicht-Lesertestern dort seht), praktisch leider nein, weil die Sichtbarkeit über Benutzergruppen geregelt wird und wir für diesen Fall neue anlegen müssten. Da Benutzergruppen aber universell für sämtliche Unterforen bestimmte Rechte (nicht) haben, die im Zweifelsfall manuell zu konfigurieren sind, möchten wir die Anzahl von Benutzergruppen möglichst gering halten, da sonst die benötigte Zeit zur Konfiguration und die Fehlerquote durch überforderte Admins unvermeidbar ansteigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ... gibt es auch einen vierten Lesertester. Es handelt sich um Estacado7706.





Estacado7706 schrieb:


> ...Kühlung Cooler Master Nepton 240M...



Da bin ich auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Den Radiator kann man vorne einbauen oder unten, dann muss aber der untere Festplattenkäfig raus und die Luft pusten durch einen Staubfilter und schafft warme Luft zum Natzteil. Besser fände ich eine Einstallation voren, denn vorne kann man dan den Staubfilter ausbauen. Lüfterpositionen wären dann:
unten: 2 x 140mm, einblasend über Staubfilter (geht nur mit kurzen Netzteil bis 150mm Länge)
vorne: 2 x 140mm, ausblasend über Radiator (wenn das passt, ideal wäre es, den Radiator nach vorne Richtung Tür zu haben, ohne Staubfilter könnte das funktionieren)
hinten: 1 x 140mm ausblasend

Das macht mich neugierig,


----------



## Estacado7706 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Danke für die Testmöglichkeit. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da bin ich auf die Ergebnisse gespannt. Den Radiator kann man vorne einbauen oder unten
> 
> Das macht mich neugierig,



Ich bin auch schon recht neugierig. Wenn die Versprechen alle gehalten werden bleiben wohl keine Wünsche mehr offen (Wenn man nicht gerade Wert auf Fenster legt, aber dafür gibt es ja auch eine Version).

Zu Ergänzung: Ich hatte ein Wenig über das Gehäuse gelesen und es gibt wohl noch die Option "oben".
Quasi so:


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2015)

Die Möglichkeit "oben" gibt es bei der Variante nicht, sie ist auf Geräuschentwicklung hin optimiert und darum zum Glück oben geschlossen. 
Aber schön ist die Option, den Festplattenkäfig unten zu versetzen, damit der Radiator vorne passt. Da sind Langlöcher. Das Gehäuse ist so
extrem variabel....


----------



## Estacado7706 (25. November 2015)

Gut zu wissen, dass es so viele unterschiedliche Versionen gibt. Spart mir die Verwunderung beim Auspacken.
Da ich erst gestern nachnominiert wurde  muss ich ja leider noch etwas warten, bis ich mich selbst an die Arbeit machen kann.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (27. November 2015)

Estacado7706 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass es so viele unterschiedliche Versionen gibt. Spart mir die Verwunderung beim Auspacken.
> Da ich erst gestern nachnominiert wurde  muss ich ja leider noch etwas warten, bis ich mich selbst an die Arbeit machen kann.



Nur bei der PCGH Edition fehlen die Öffnungen oben und die im Seitenteil.
Finde ich auch besser so, da bei der normalen Edition sonst die Blenden entfernt werden müssen,
um die Öffnungen zu nutzen, was die Optik wieder verunstaltet.

Viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## Boogeyman015 (27. November 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Nur bei der PCGH Edition fehlen die Öffnungen oben und die im Seitenteil.
> Finde ich auch besser so, da bei der normalen Edition sonst die Blenden entfernt werden müssen,
> um die Öffnungen zu nutzen, was die Optik wieder verunstaltet.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch noch



Aber dafür hat man, im Gegensatz zur PCGH-Edition, wenigstens die Option...keiner zwingt dich ja, die Blenden zu entfernen.
Für ein High-End-System beispielsweise ist die PCGH-Edition nichts...dafür ist die einfach zu geschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2015)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Für ein High-End-System beispielsweise ist die PCGH-Edition nichts...dafür ist die einfach zu geschlossen.


Nachtrag: Du hast Recht


----------



## Boogeyman015 (28. November 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist zu voreilig, warte auf die Ergebnisse. Ich kann leider keine für ein High-Endsystem liefern, aber es lassen sich zwei mal Radiatoren mit je zwei 140mm Lüftern integrieren. z.B. einmal von unten durch den Radiator ansaugend und vorne ausblasend, dazu dann zusätzlich von hinten kühle Luft auf das Board blasend. Das sollte für eine Wasserkühlung reichen und es wird wirklich leise. Das Gehäuse ist einfaxh extrem wertig und schön, wie es in der akteullen Form schnökellos und extrem variabel daher kommt.
> 
> Ich werde nur ein klassisches Mittelklasse System aufbauen. Mit den vier einzubauenden Lüftern, vorne zwei, unten einen  und hinten einen. Damit sollte man Systeme mit einer CPU und einer GPU bei moderaten Temperaturen unhörbar hinbekommen. Das ist mein Ziel, soweit werde ich optimieren und das als Lösung mit optimierten Lüfterkurven losgelöst von Messungen mit 5V, 7V und 12V  vorstellen. Vermutlich, so die Idee, werden die drei Lüfter von Fractal vorne zweimal und unten einmal über das Netzteil angesteuert und der hintere über die CPU-Temperatur.
> 
> Aber zum Thema, ich wollte dieses Testprogramm abfahren, hat noch irgendwer Wünsche für andere Messungen? Morgen wollte ich alles einbauen und Sonntag messen. Der Text steht soweit, dann wäre Sonntag der Bericht hier im Forum:



Selbst mit Wasserkühlung würde das extrem knapp werden...mit 480mm Radiatorfläche kriegt man keine High-End-Hardware anständig und leise gekühlt...ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung.
Ausserdem habe ich eher Luftkühlung gemeint...ich hatte mal ein Fractal R5 und zusammen mit einem i7 5820k und einer GTX 980Ti und nur einem einzigen Lüfter der rausbläst (geht bei der PCGH ja nicht anders) wurde die Hardware extremst heiß und laut :/
Ich will ja auch überhaupt gar nicht das Gehäuse schlecht reden....für den Preis ist es ein wirklich schönes und solides Gehäuse, nur wird die PCGH-Edition einer richtigen "High-End"-Hardware Probleme aufstellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2015)

Sie soll man bei Sturm und Hagelschauer Geräuschmessungen machen? Ich habe doch keine Geräuschkabine, sapperlot aber auch.....


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

Auf Schönes Wetter hoffen 
Gut dass ich sowas ned machen kann.
Die Handyapps sind auch so ungenau...


----------



## the_leon (29. November 2015)

Auf Schönes Wetter hoffen 
Gut dass ich sowas ned machen kann.
Die Handyapps sind auch so ungenau...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2015)

the_leon schrieb:


> Die Handyapps sind auch so ungenau...


Der Wert an sich ist Bullshit, aber eine Reproduzierbarkeit und damit vergleichbarkeit ist gegeben. Wobei ich glaube, meine APP misst dB und nicht dB(a), was die relevante an unser Hörvermögen angepasste Lautstärke ist. Aber der Wert ist besser als nur ein "hör nix" oder  "leise", oder gar ein "es brummt"....


----------



## the_leon (30. November 2015)

Welche hast du denn??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2015)

Test des Gehäuses und Bericht sind fertig: 
siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html

Hat Spaß gemacht! Herzlichen Dank für das wunderbare Gehäuse!


----------



## the_leon (1. Dezember 2015)

WTF bist du schnell.
Ich hab seit eineinhalb Wochen ein SB800 rumstehen und gab gerade mal die Hälfte der Bilder ~220
Und n paar Themperaturmessungen 
Und welche APP hast du zum Lautstärke messen??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2015)

Smartphone App "Schall Messung, Version 1.6.4"

Schnell ist immer relativ, ich hatte Lust dazu. Zeitaufwendig war weniger der Test als das überlegen der Randbedingungen. Wie eine gute Beleuchtung für Bilder bekommen (Betttuch, Baustrahler), wie das Smartphone auf ein tiefes Stativ bingen (gibt so kleine "Krakenhalter"), welchen vierten Lüfter einbauen, wo Messen, nach welchen Kritierien....

Jetzt, nach Vorliegen der Ergebnisse würde ich einiges anderes machen, z.B. weniger Last und weniger Takt, damit man die Unterschiede besser bemerkt. Aber es hängen in Tabellen alle Messergebnisse dran, man muss und soll auch selber interpretieren.

Der Gehäusetest wurde nochmal überarbeitet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Dezember 2015)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Aber dafür hat man, im Gegensatz zur PCGH-Edition, wenigstens die Option...keiner zwingt dich ja, die Blenden zu entfernen.
> Für ein High-End-System beispielsweise ist die PCGH-Edition nichts...dafür ist die einfach zu geschlossen.



Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe im Deckel was kühlendes unterzubringen, dann darf es einfach nicht hässlich sein.
Man könnte das auch lösen, indem man die Deckel mit einem Scharnier ausrüstet, dann hätte das einen gewissen Style.
Aber auch dann sollte wieder ein Staubfilter rein (mMn.).

Wie gesagt, das PCGH Gehäuse ist schon nicht schlecht *wenn* man keine zu *heiße* Hardware verbaut.
Ist ja scheinbar eher auf silent ausgelegt. Geht ja nicht ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## locid (4. Dezember 2015)

Schade das nicht einer im Testfeld eine Wasserkühlung hat und somit auch keiner den Einbau eines 280mm Radiators testen kann. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe kann auch keiner den Vergleich zum Vorgänger machen. Dabei ist das soweit ich weiß einer der Hauptverbesserungen zwischen dem R5 und dem R4, da der 5.25" Käfig entfernt werden kann (beim R4 ist das sehr eng, je nach Radiator kann das bedeuten das man den Dremel einsetzen muss) ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das PCGH Gehäuse ist schon nicht schlecht *wenn* man keine zu *heiße* Hardware verbaut.
> Ist ja scheinbar eher auf silent ausgelegt. Geht ja nicht ohne Kompromisse.


Es ist auf silent ausgelegt und zwar so gut, das die originalen Lüfter LEISER als ein BeQuiet SW2 140mm sind. 

Da habe ich mir für hinten extra so einen teuren Firlefanz geholt und ja, es ist ein feiner Lüfter mit weitem 
Regelbereich, niedrigem Geräusch und hoher Förderung, aber es gibt PWM-Klackern. Leise, aber ich bin in
der Richtung empfindlich. Und das haben die originalen nicht. Bei 5V ist absolute Ruhe im Karton. Nix hört 
man dann. Absolut genial sind die Lüfter des Gehäuses angeschlossen an den Netzteilausgang vom BeQuiet
DPP 11-550W. Dann scheint es im Idle noch etwas weiter runter als 5V zu gehen und bei Last drehen sie 
etwas auf, aber nur ein Minzplätzchen. 

Und trotzdem kühlt es gut genug, dass ein i7-6700K und eine GTX 980TI problemlos kühl bleiben. Das gelingt
mit weniger als 12V.  Erst bei High-End mit der zweiten GTX 980TI wird es knapp, aber dann kann man vorne 
und unten immer noch Radiatoren installieren.

Schon bei 5V bekomme ich den Rechner in Spielen ausreichend kühl mit GTX 970 und i5-4670K. Und ich 
optimiere noch weiter. Habe mir jetzt grade einen HDD 5 1/4" Einbaurahmen bestellt, damit alle HDD-Käfig
des perfekten Airflows wegen raus können. Dann ist auch unten wieder Platz für den dritten 140mm Lüfter



locid schrieb:


> Schade das nicht einer im Testfeld eine Wasserkühlung hat und somit auch keiner den Einbau eines 280mm Radiators testen kann.


Doch, ich denke es gibt einen User zumindest mit Cooler Master Nepton 240M.


----------



## Estacado7706 (5. Dezember 2015)

locid schrieb:


> Schade das nicht einer im Testfeld eine Wasserkühlung hat und somit auch keiner den Einbau eines 280mm Radiators testen kann. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe kann auch keiner den Vergleich zum Vorgänger machen. Dabei ist das soweit ich weiß einer der Hauptverbesserungen zwischen dem R5 und dem R4, da der 5.25" Käfig entfernt werden kann (beim R4 ist das sehr eng, je nach Radiator kann das bedeuten das man den Dremel einsetzen muss) ^^



Sobald ich das Gehäuse habe (Bisher mochte mich die Post noch nicht) kann ich das testen. Zumindest für 240mm. Aber es lässt sich dann schnell nachmessen, ob 280 auch passen würde.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (5. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist auf silent ausgelegt und zwar so gut, das die originalen Lüfter LEISER als ein BeQuiet SW2 140mm sind.
> 
> Da habe ich mir für hinten extra so einen teuren Firlefanz geholt und ja, es ist ein feiner Lüfter mit weitem
> Regelbereich, niedrigem Geräusch und hoher Förderung, aber es gibt PWM-Klackern. Leise, aber ich bin in
> ...



Hast du das mit dem i7 6700K und der GTX 980Ti selber getestet? 
Wie waren die Temperaturen denn und mit welchen Kühlern und Lüftern?
Ausserdem sind die beiligenden Lüfter eindeutig nicht leiser als ein Silent Wings 2 140mm...hab beide Lüfter bei mir verbaut und auf ca 350RPM runtergeregelt sind beide Lüfter nahezu lautlos...der Fractal ist aber trotzdem immer etwas lauter als der Silent Wings 2...mit höherer Drehzahl wird der Unterschied noch deutlicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2015)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind die beiligenden Lüfter eindeutig nicht leiser als ein Silent Wings 2 140mm....


Es geht mir NUR um das PWM-Klackern im Silentbetrieb des Vergleichslüfters von BeQuiet. Das haben die Fractallüfter nicht. Natürlich sind sie ab ca. 700 U/min lauter als der SW2, bei Höchstdrehzahl erheblich, aber mich stört vor allem im idle jedes Geräusch, weil es hier so wunderbar ruhig ist. 

Und nein, die Temperatur mit einer GTX 980TI habe ich nur abgeschätzt. Aber die Wärmeentwicklung einer GTX 970 und Furmark und eines i5-4670K parallel unter Prime, beide übertaktet, bzw. mit erhöhter Spannung, ist ähnlich der termischen Belastung  von High-End Komponenten beim Spielen.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (5. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht mir NUR um das PWM-Klackern im Silentbetrieb. Das haben die Fractallüfter nicht. Natürlich sind sie ab ca. 700 U/min lauter als der SW2, bei Höchstdrehzahl erheblich, aber mich stört vor allem im idle jedes Geräusch, weil es hier so wunderbar ruhig ist.
> 
> Und nein, die Temperatur mit einer GTX 980TI habe ich nur abgeschätzt. Aber die Wärmeentwicklung einer GTX 970 und Furmark und eines i5-4670K parallel unter Prime, beide übertaktet, bzw. mit erhöhter Spannung, ist ähnlich der termischen Belastung  von High-End Komponenten beim Spielen.



Aber die verbauten Fractal-Lüfter sind doch 3-Pin-Lüfter? Oder hab ich was verpasst? Die können doch gar kein PWM-Klackern haben..
Und die Wärmeentwicklung einer selbst übertakteten GTX 970 kann man nicht mit beispielsweise einer GTX 980Ti vergleichen...da muss ich dir direkt widersprechen. Ich persönlich hatte diese ganzen Fälle schon durch...ich hatte das R5 mit einer GTX 970 und mit einer GTX 980Ti und dort, wo es mit einer 970 (ebenfalls übertaktet) bestens funktionierte, ging es mit einer 980Ti absolut nicht mehr gut. Und da hatte ich den Fall, dass ich nur den hinteren Lüfter ausblasend hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2015)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Aber die verbauten Fractal-Lüfter sind doch 3-Pin-Lüfter? Oder hab ich was verpasst? Die können doch gar kein PWM-Klackern haben...


Eben, die sind leise, aber der zum Vergleich genutzte BeQuiet SW2 hat das Klackern und das stört.

Ein übertaktes System mit GTX 970 und i5-4670K unter Furmark und Prime95 verbraucht ähnlich viel wie eine GTX 980TI im realen Spiel.
Mit drei einblasenden Lüftern, vorne zwei, unten einer und einem ausblasendem hinten bekommt man das thermisch in den Griff
Hier ist mein Test: [Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

Ich sage nicht, dass es mit High-Endhardware silent bleibt, natürlich nicht, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (5. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eben, die sind leise, aber der zum Vergleich genutzte CeQuiet SW2 hat es und das stört.
> 
> Ein übertaktes System mit GTX 970 und i5-4670K unter Furmark und Prime95 verbraucht ähnlich viel wie eine GTX 980TI im realen Spiel.
> Mit drei einblasenden Lüftern, vorne zwei, unten einer und einem ausblasendem hinten bekommt man das thermisch in den Griff



Ich hab 5 von den Silent Wings momentan verbaut und keiner tut das...und davor hatte ich in meinem System auch 5 und davon hat auch keiner geklackert...aber ich spreche auch von den Silent Wings 2 mit 3-Pin Anschluss. Auf meiner Grafikkarte habe ich aber auch zwei Silent Wings 140er PWM und davon klackert auch keiner. Und wie schon gesagt...ich konnte meine 980Ti thermisch nicht in den Griff kriegen...es sei denn du meinst mit "in den Griff kriegen" eine GPU von 83°C und schreienden Lüftern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2015)

Und ich habe diesen, und der macht es, Aber ich schließe die Heckradiatoren immer gerne an
den zweiten CPU-Anschluss und die können nur 4-PIN Lüfter regeln, leider
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-pwm-140mm-bl031-a877396.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Warum sind 83°C für einen Grafikkarte ein Problem????? Selbst einer komplexeren CPU ist das egal.
Sie dürfen bis 100°C.


----------



## Boogeyman015 (5. Dezember 2015)

Weil 83°C bei der GTX980 Ti die obere Grenze ist...die taktet bei dieser Temperatur schon extrem runter, was dem Nutzer ja schon sagt, dass sich die Karte im Temperatur-Limit befindet...und ob man das möchte...also ich wollte es nicht, zudem war die 980Ti zusätzlich noch unglaublich laut...die Kühlung lief also auch im absoluten Limit. Desweiteren sollte man seine CPU niemals mit 100°C laufen lassen...schon gar nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

Boogeyman015 schrieb:


> Weil 83°C bei der GTX980 Ti die obere Grenze ist..


Ich habe jetzt eine GTX 980TI ins Gehäuse eingebaut und die Temperaturen bei Volllast, z.B. folding home oder übliche Spiele, geht trotz stark reduzierter Lüfterdrehzahl nicht über 75°C, mit originaler Einstellung der Zotac Omega kommt man, wenn auch gut hörbar, nicht über 70°C. Allerdings ist hinten inzwischen ein 140mm eloop Lüfter eingebaut, der aber auch nur 800U/min machen darf, dazu die originalen drei Lüfter mit 600U/min vorne 2x und unten.

 Alles sehr gut so, tolles Gehäuse. Die Messwerte in meinem Test waren unter Furmark, das hat nichts mit realer Last zu tun. Dazu war die Karte reichlich übertaktet und sie hatte nur 2 x 75mm Lüfter.


----------

